# Sticky  Spam posts and who moved it....



## MSG Rude

I think that we need to post a reply in threads that we move here and say who moved them. Just so we know who got it if there are any questions.

Just my .02

David


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Or maybe give every mod the power to move spam?


----------



## MSG Rude

Again, I would like to say, that it would be good to put your name in the thread if it were you that moved it.


----------



## wilferdseo

The account of one anonymous accuser has been removed from Twitter,

Plainsman has edited spam. Not much left.


----------

